# Audi A4 S-Line enhanced and protected



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all , I had this car in a couple of weeks ago , new wings fitted under warranty stood out a bit being freshly painted and there was a few white marks on the rear drivers side too:doublesho

A few befores




























and those white marks










So , onto cleaning....

Snow foamed using Megs Hyperwash , nooks and crannies with Megs APC, then rinsed.

Washed car with AF Lather and 2bm, wheels with AF Imperial, tyres scrubbed with AS G101 and rinsed.

1st stage decontamination with AS Tardis ... and there was quite a bit of tar ( no pics as black car) then snowfoamed / rinsed.

Wheels were treated with Wolfs De-ironiser , left to dwell for 15-20mins or so before agitated with brushes.










2nd stage decontamination with AF Clay bar and Megs Last Touch as lube... there was a fair amount of bonded contamination.

This is from the tailgate ..









bonnet









roof









Then rinsed, dried and moved into the garage for some:buffer:

This is what I had to deal with on the bonnet:doublesho










Rear panel/door










After taking several paint measurements there was a healthy amount to work with so I used Megs MF system .

Before IPA wipe










So using this method and Megs 105/205 I finished off the car, some random RDS had to stay as no point chasing them as they could not be fully removed.

Roof rails with AF Mercury , treated on the right of the pic










Glass with AF Crystal , trim with AF Revive, tyres dressed with AF gloss then onto my fav bit , the finishing

I applied AF Tripple by hand , easy on , easy off ... really like this stuff and a layer of AF Desire

And here are the results of a fair amount of hours:argie:





































Flash on camera










Flash off, looks better:thumb::argie:










Thanks for looking and all comments/feedback welcome:thumb:


----------



## stphil (Oct 10, 2011)

what a transformation looks mint bet owner was well happy


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice work.. Put the gloss back into it


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## stryder (Jan 31, 2009)

waw !


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good mate.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice turnaround :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super car and super detail. Loving your work, ave been impressed with the last few of your write ups some great work coming from that drive way.

How do you find the Megs Hyperwash? I used to use it untill I found Avalanche which seems to actually clean.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

spot on :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice turnaround. Can't beat a nice Black Audi A4 s-line


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work bud, and good combo:thumb:


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Well nice BIG SLIP!  Way, way better :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great work :thumb:


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Really good turnaround on that, well done! I do have a soft spot for big Audi estates!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work, lovely looking wagon these


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

great job i have one in saloon what do u use on the chrome around the windows cheers mint motor lad


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job:thumb:


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

Flash off WIN, car looks tidy


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

love Audi black, looks great, but what is that on the rear bumper, passenger side?


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely turnaround mate, good job :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks much better fella great job


----------



## Yippy13 (Nov 29, 2012)

Great job mate. :thumb:


----------



## alantfh90 (Oct 2, 2012)

love these cars


----------



## spye435 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking good.


----------



## snecky7277 (Feb 13, 2013)

No wonder you nearly broke your neck last week on Old Edinburgh Road...... checking out my similar Audi. long time no see pal


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## mattytemp (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice car. With a spot on detailing.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

snecky7277 said:


> No wonder you nearly broke your neck last week on Old Edinburgh Road...... checking out my similar Audi. long time no see pal


 help me out:lol:


----------

